# Logo Schaltungen von Siemens



## JackyD (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo @ all,
 weiß jemand von euch wie ich am Besten was über Logoschaltungen lernen kann und am Besten auch nur das lernen was ich benötige, weil Logo einen großen umfang hat. Es soll eine Ampelschaltung geben. genaueres zur Ampel hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials176785.html

 Ich wusste Leider nicht in welchem Teil des Forums ich diese Frage loswerden kann, wenns hier nicht richtig ist dann bitte verschieben.


----------



## chmee (3. Januar 2005)

Habe das hier  gerade mit Hilfe von  gefunden:

http://www.ulrich-mueller.de/schules.htm

Vielleicht hilft es weiter 



mfg chmee


----------



## JackyD (4. Januar 2005)

Danke, wir haben uns an weile mit dem Logoprogram von Siemes beschäftigt und ein ziemlich komplieziertes Programm fertig gestellt.


----------

